# Cheese fail



## realtorterry (Nov 14, 2015)

So I was hoping to do some cheese today as the weather was suppose to be cold today 70 for AZ is cold. Thought I could sneak a cheese smoke in, BUT it got to 80 & the smoker was at 130-140:( I caught it before I had a clean up & hell yeah I'm still gonna eat it! Just won't give any to friends. Here's the pics


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2015)

Not the worst I've seen...JJ


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2015)

realtorterry said:


> So I was hoping to do some cheese today as the weather was suppose to be cold today 70 for AZ is cold. Thought I could sneak a cheese smoke in, BUT it got to 80 & the smoker was at 130-140:( I caught it before I had a clean up & hell yeah I'm still gonna eat it! Just won't give any to friends. Here's the pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah I'm letting it rest right now then I vac it. Won't be too smokey but that's ok. Maybe the kids will try it for once??


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 14, 2015)

Terry,

PM me your addy, and I'll send you a piece of QMATZ to play with

Your cheese may still sag a little in the heat, but not between the grates

Todd


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2015)

Color will come in time 

Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 14, 2015)

It won't look pretty but you can still smoke it. Not exactly the centerpiece for a cheese board but I would snak on it. Of course if you shred it over pasta, quesadilla, chili or a sandwich shape and form is irrelevant.


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> Terry,
> 
> PM me your addy, and I'll send you a piece of QMATZ to play with
> 
> ...


Todd as always stepping up and hitting one out of the park.Home run for you Todd Thanks for being a sponsor

Richie


----------



## ak1 (Nov 14, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> It won't look pretty but you can still smoke it. Not exactly the centerpiece for a cheese board but I would snak on it. Of course if you shred it over pasta, quesadilla, chili or a sandwich shape and form is irrelevant.


Those are my thoughts as well.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 14, 2015)

Don't be hesitant to pass your cheese around.  You will find there are many who prefer it smoked just the way you did yours.  Granted smoking cheese can be difficult in Bullhead City but there are things that can be done to help.

T


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 14, 2015)

Keep in mind for the next cheese smoke - you can bring the temps down with a couple of frozen water filled pop plastic bottles.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2015)

realtorterry said:


> So I was hoping to do some cheese today as the weather was suppose to be cold today 70 for AZ is cold. Thought I could sneak a cheese smoke in, BUT it got to 80 & the smoker was at 130-140:( I caught it before I had a clean up & hell yeah I'm still gonna eat it! Just won't give any to friends. Here's the pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 14, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Real Good to me, Terry!!!Thumbs Up
> 
> However the one below is more Famous (Richtee):
> 
> Bear


All I can say to that one, Bear, is "Damnit boy."


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2015)

hamrhead1971 said:


> All I can say to that one, Bear, is "Damnit boy."


LOL---Yup-----It's not mine----It was done by "Richtee", and it's definitely famous on the Smoking Forum World.

Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 14, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Real Good to me, Terry!!!Thumbs Up
> 
> However the one below is more Famous (Richtee):
> 
> Bear


Bring some crusty breads and skewers and circle around the smoker for fondue.


----------



## gravey (Nov 14, 2015)

Who cares what it looks like! The taste is what matters! Lesson learned for next time - as you can always learn from a failure. Good at you for posting!!


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks guys. Of course I'm still gonna eat it! It's resting on the counter now. Just not the look I was going for, but my belly don't care


----------

